# 3D advice needed



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

With that sight and scope you are shooting in the unlimited class. You can adjust your scope at any time. It's the bowhunter class where you can't move your sight.

You might want to go to the NFAA website and download the rules. This will answer your questions.

Good luck
Allen


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

just got the rules and am good to go. Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

FYI Because it's optical glass, you want your focus point in the center.. putting spots or second pins off center will cause distortion at that location. It may not make much difference depending on your ability, eyesight and/or peep but the optics will come best into focus in the center of that glass.


----------

